# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Autonomous checkout stores, Standard Cognition Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Standard Cognition Inc.

----------


## Airicist

E977 The Next Unicorns E3 Standard Cognition CEO Jordan Fisher is building AI-powered checkout

Sep 18, 2019




> The Next Unicorns: Standard Cognition CEO & Co-founder Jordan Fisher is making autonomous checkout available anywhere through camera computing, raised $86M to compete against Amazon Go, potential for other market opportunities, empowering both customers and retailers — filmed at the Standard Store in SF — E3 of 10-ep miniseries
> 
> 0:52 Jordan's inspiration for Standard Cognition
> 1:18 How Standard Cognition works
> 4:45 Scaling by removing friction from shopping
> 5:33 What kind of cameras does Standard Cognition use?
> 7:46 The purpose of the Standard Store
> 9:02 Onboarding store items to the system
> 13:00 Can Standard Cognition's system recognize actions?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Standard Store - powered by Standard Cognition

Sep 23, 2019




> Now open in San Francisco. Visit Standard Store, a new kind of retail store with no checkout lines. Just walk in, take things, and walk out.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Standard Cognition to deploy cashierless tech at Polar Stadium"

by Kyle Wiggers
September 24, 2019

"Worcester Red Sox Partner With Tech Startup Standard Cognition to Open the First Autonomous Checkout Store in a Pro Sports and Entertainment Venue"
Store opening in Polar Park allows fans to simply walk in, take what they like, and walk out

September 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The checkout free revolution: the wait is over!

Streamed live on Oct 8, 2020




> AI is about to change retail as you know it forever. Checkout free experiences offer shoppers the freedom to safely shop in minutes, without waiting in line. Join Standard and our partners as we usher in the era of checkout free retail. The wait is over!

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous checkout is now a reality: Standard Cognition's camera-only computer vision stores launch

Oct 8, 2020




> Today, Standard Cognition launches its first few stores nationwide, including one at the University of Houston. Today we'll get to see one of their first locations and chat with founder and CEO Jordan Fisher who shares what it took to get here, and what makes Standard Cognition ready for mass rollout to thousands of stores.
> 
> Amazon Go couldn't do what this team has done. And they'll be able to arm the rebels (thousands of convenience stores and grocery stores) before Amazon eats their lunch. I'm an investor and on the board of Standard Cognition — so it's a big moment today for me too.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Standard launches cashierless store at the University of Houston"

by Kyle Wiggers
October 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Webcast: "The Checkout Free Revolution: The Wait is Over!"

Premiered Oct 16, 2020




> AI is changing retail as you know it forever. Checkout free experiences offer shoppers the freedom to safely shop in minutes, without waiting in line. Join Standard and our partners as we usher in the era of checkout free retail. The wait is over!

----------


## Airicist

Shopping in seconds with Standard, the world's most advanced autonomous checkout solution

Jan 28, 2021




> The Standard platform has revolutionized retail. The world's leading autonomous checkout platform, Standard helps companies like Circle K and the Compass group retrofit existing store in weeks and deliver a fast, safe, and fun shopping experience to customers.

----------


## Airicist

"Standard Raises $150M from SoftBank Vision Fund 2, Others to Usher in the Computer Vision Revolution"
With the single largest investment for an autonomous checkout or pure-play computer vision company, Standard prepares to bring AI-driven checkout to the masses with the opening of over 50,000 stores in the next five years

February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Standard Cognition Raises $150M Series C for its Cashierless Checkout"

by Chris Albrecht
February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Standard AI Launches New Autonomous Checkout Experience at Existing Arizona Circle K Location"
New frictionless checkout system powered by the Standard AI platform debuts at Tempe, Ariz., Circle K location, delivering a leading standard for convenience, customer service

October 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Standard AI make it easy to transform any store into a store of the future

Nov 3, 2021




> Adding checkout-free experiences to retailers' existing stores is simple and convenient thanks to Standard AI, the world's leading autonomous checkout platform. Retrofits can be implemented in weeks with minimal installation time and no store closures—all while customers continue to shop. 
> 
> The first and best-funded startup in this space, Standard AI has launched multiple operational stores with customers around the world including Circle K and Compass Group.

----------


## Airicist2

What students are saying about autonomous checkout at SJSU's Ginger Market

Feb 14, 2022




> Students at San Jose State University (SJSU) now have one less excuse for being late to class. The SJSU Ginger Market has been transformed into an autonomous retail experience, enabling students, faculty, and staff to grab the items they want and go—without having to scan anything or wait in line to pay. This first-of-a-kind store sells an assortment of items essential for campus life: a variety of pan-Asian snacks and meals, made-in-house sushi, poke bowls, locally roasted coffee, popular beverages, mochi, and more.
> 
> Using AI-powered computer vision systems mounted at strategic locations throughout the store, the system accurately identifies the products shoppers select and automatically records the purchases on the SJSU Boost mobile app—eliminating time spent at traditional checkout areas. The autonomous checkout system allows shoppers at the SJSU Ginger Market to skip the checkout line and receive detailed, accurate receipts in minutes.
> 
> Building on a rich history of technological innovation, the university worked with Chartwells Higher Education and Standard AI, the world’s leading computer vision platform for retail, to retrofit the market without ceasing store operations or altering its layout. Standard AI was able to integrate fully with retail operations, including inventory management systems and visual merchandising.


"Chartwells Higher Education at San Jose State University Opens New Autonomous Retail Experience"
First-of-its-kind checkout free shopping experience - powered by the Standard AI platform - opens its doors at SJSU Ginger Market, in the heart of Silicon Valley.

February 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

The Future of Retail: autonomous checkout with computer vision | TransformX 2022

Oct 26, 2022




> Jordan Fisher, CEO of Standard AI, is passionate about changing the real-world retail experience by unlocking better shopping experiences with computer vision. Fisher will discuss applying computer vision models to the physical world to create human-centric applications; augmenting retail staff with better inventory tools and store layout analytics; and creating better shopper experiences with autonomous checkout. Even given the challenges in today’s retail environment—the labor shortage, inflation, the supply chain crunch, and difficulties competing against tech giants—shoppers expect more options and a better experience. Fisher’s vision is to allow customers to come in, shop, skip the checkout line, and get a receipt within minutes after they leave. At a shop at San Jose State University, traffic increased by 20%, average total receipts increased by almost 23%, and there was a decrease in wait time by over 50%. Further, store employees get analytics about which items are out of stock or misplaced, as well as traffic patterns about individual shoppers that do not collect PII. Fisher has spent his career focusing on both fundamental research and product development. He has worked in computational fluid dynamics, securities regulations, video games, machine learning, and retail, and seeks out areas where innovative products can be forged by tackling difficult research initiatives.

----------

